
Realistic Personal Finance Hacks - skilled
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/realistic-personal-finance-hacks/
======
tanzbaer
It's incredible to me how this stuff needs to be spelled out for people. It
seems so normal to me. Yet, I've met enough people who waste their money on
multiple media subscription services and who knows what else even tough they
have a low income.

